# Beer Mitten Pattern



## kkkatie-kkkatie

If you have a pattern for a Beer Mitten, please share it with me. It Starting at the wrist and working up the hand it looks like a mitten but then it shaped so that a the mitten surrounds the can of beer --kind of like koozie as part of the mitten.


----------



## trishb

Is this what you mean?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-can-has-cheezburger-mittens
Trish


----------



## Sheri-Lynn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mittens-with-pints-on here is the beer ones.


----------



## kkkatie-kkkatie

Thanks but it's not a mitten with pictures of beer cans/glasses. It's a mitten that is shaped so that while your hand is inserted in the mitten, the part of finger end of the mitten is shaped so that it will hold a can of beer.


----------



## Sheri-Lynn

Lol never heard of that one!


----------



## sweetsue

No, never seen one either but you could probably just stitch on a drink cozy to a pair of mittens.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-do-not-drink----wine


----------



## Aggie May

kkkatie-kkkatie said:


> If you have a pattern for a Beer Mitten, please share it with me. It Starting at the wrist and working up the hand it looks like a mitten but then it shaped so that a the mitten surrounds the can of beer --kind of like koozie as part of the mitten.


Someone on Ravelry was asking how to make a hat to match Beer Mittens.
There was a picture so maybe there is a link to the pattern as well.
I was helping with info on the hat so did not take too much notice of the mittens.
Have fun.
Colleen
Here is a link to the post on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beer-gloves


----------



## saralynn2182

I know exactly what you are talking about and am looking for the same pattern. Did you find one yet?


----------



## den23

I am looking for the same pattern. Please let me know if you find one. 
http://www.skuuzi.com/


----------



## Jackiejane

Hi there,
I have just joind knitting paradise looking for exactly the same as you and just wondered if you ever found the pattern. A friend bought me one back from Iceland and I have searched high and low for the pattern as so many of my friends would love one.
Would be so grateful if you have the pattern 
Jackie  

P.s I found them on a websight and they were called skuuzi, but they were only selling the finished article


----------



## mirl56

Here it is, Jackie:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bjorvettlingar-dullumusarinnar---cutiemouses-beer-mittens


----------



## Jackiejane

Hi there,
Thank you so much for translating this ,
I really appreciate it.
Will let you know how I get on 
Thanks again
Jackie


----------



## trudys627

Ok, I have been trying to make these since I saw the pattern, but I must be dense, because I can't seem to get what she means. I am fine until I get to the Knit 13/14/15 stitches with a waste yarn, then go back to the beginning and knit with original yarn into waste yarn. Can't picture this in my head at all. HELP.
I was hoping to make these for my SIL for next weekend. Not getting very far.


----------



## sharonlee

look up knitty beer mitt pattern. a customer showed me one
today and it's what you are looking for


----------



## emely

i amlooking for the same pattern but cant find it i seen the picture of them but they want to sell them :-( :-(


----------



## sharonlee

go to knittybeermittkntting pattern


----------



## dancewithmarg

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupholder-mitten


----------



## danamp

Here's another free knitting pattern for those not on Ravelry
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf13/PATTbeermitt.php and the same on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beer-mitt


----------



## esther413

kkkatie-kkkatie said:


> If you have a pattern for a Beer Mitten, please share it with me. It Starting at the wrist and working up the hand it looks like a mitten but then it CCan you please send me the insructionsan you pleshaped so that a the mitten surrounds the can of beer --kind of like koozie as part of the mitten.


----------

